# Newbie is my plant to skinny?



## dontknowmuch (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey guys and gals,
I am a novice grower. I found some seeds so I planted a few and have one plant now. The plant is now about 45 days old and is standing 15 inches. I was wondering if there is a way to make it more bushy, It is just long and skinny. Or if it is ok the way it is now?

I know nothing and am trying to research all this the best I can.

Thanks.

P.S 
Just so you know my backround a little, I do not smoke, My wife has chronic pain , So I was hoping I could grow enough for her to smoke.


----------



## KADE (Oct 23, 2006)

that is extremely skinny... you need to have light/lights a lot closer to get those branch nodes closer and get a fan on it to thicken up the stem. That looks like 3 nodes... u could have the same in something 3" tall or shorter depending how much light the plant is getting.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Welcome to MP dontknowmuch. What kind of lighting are you using? *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Oct 23, 2006)

ok please don't laugh , I am using a Plant Gro N show, 50w/120v. I have very limited space and I probably will only grow one plant at a time.


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats not enough light. The reason you are getting nodes so far apart is because the lack of light.  Plus, when you start to flower, that light won't be nearly enough.  I don't even know if that plant could hold flowers or grow any, with the limited amount of nodes it has and how skinny it is.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2006)

its not the lack of light its light SPECTRUM! that bulb is an incandecant and is worthless to cannibis growers....you need to buy an hps light and trash that plant u have now- if you throw it under an hps it still wont yeild and it will most likely fall over if it doesnt turn male. u can use an hps for veg and for flower so you need to start some new seeds in good soil- throw  a 150-250 w hps in a closet somewhere and buy a couple oscilating fans....leave the door cracked and have a fan blowing air inside- and one blowing on a low setting where plants will be- after planting seeds keep the light low to reduce strech. feed with organic nutes as its harder to burn/kill plants whith these types of nutes....something like kelp- seaweed and fish emoulsion.


on top of all that , if u wish for a sucuessful harvest you must READ READ READ. faq and grow books. buy one at the book store and research! if you dont put any time or money into this hobby you wont get eanything out of it!


FAQ time bro  get er done!!!!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for all the tips, until I get the right lights I will keep on with this one for the heck of it and see


----------



## IDontSmoke (Oct 24, 2006)

If you have the ability to build a custom box, I would do it. You can make use of a very small light in a small box. The only thing I think you have to worry about is whether or not your one plant turns female - I think it would be better to start out with a few. As for cheap lights, ebay is a great place to look so long as you are mechanically inclined enough (and have enough common sense) to wire up your own light. I personally use an old dresser I converted (inconspicuous) about 18"x32"x44" for two plants with a 175 watt metal halide and a 150 watt HPS conversion bulb. You get the same light output because the HPS is more efficient, and all told, my complete light/box/fan setup cost around $175 or so. I too am doing this for another, so I went about it as frugally as possible.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 24, 2006)

hey i have a setup up for you its the same one i use you could go to your local flurosecnt retailer and ask if they have a 2ft or 4ft fixture. i have a 4-ft 4bulb fixture at 32watts each bulb two warm tubes and two cool white. plus one 27 watt cfl and a 32 watt cfl they seam to like this set up .but if you have no space then go with the cfl buy like 4-6 of these at 32 or 27 watts they should put you in a good spot until you can get a good hps or mh fixture. the shop buy me is give a an old 17h mh fixture for 20$ so you never no until you ask. if they ask you what your using it for tell them for your moms veg garden. oh and don't use that grow bulb becuase i started out with the same one and it did me no good the nodes went from 4in's use the the grow bulb to 1in  or less using the fluorsenct tubes and cfl's i hope this will help you 

keep growing the more you grow the better you get


----------



## dontknowmuch (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks again for all the info, I will get some cfl's today. I was wondering if I could cut off the top of my plant under the middle node and transplant it? Would that process be like cloning?


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 26, 2006)

You probably could clone it, but you don't even know if it is male or female yet.  I agree you should start with new plants, but it is possible to get your plant going with more light and a little TLC.  I have a friends plant that looked like yours, only a little shorter.  I took it and babied it and eventually I got a good plant out of it.  Kept her as a mother and used her babies for two years!  Turned out to be a killer plant.  So ya, the easiest way would be to start over, but if you fell in love with this little plant and she is female, you could possible make her work.  Just rambling now, good luck and read as much as you can. 

TGT


----------



## dontknowmuch (Oct 26, 2006)

well this is my first plant so it's sentimental or maybe I am just mental ,In either case can I start flowering now?


----------



## dontknowmuch (Oct 26, 2006)

I will start all over from scratch , after I build or find a grow box, now I need to research how tall it should be. But for now I will see this one through to the bitter end


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 19, 2006)

update,
           I transplanted her and fed her some foxfarm nutes, have been flowering for 23 days with three 23w 2700k cfl bulbs.She stands 24 inches tall and I would say there might be an 8th on her. It's not much, but I am pretty darn proud of myself to make it this far.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 19, 2006)

hey looking good you will be smoking in no time


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> update,
> I transplanted her and fed her some foxfarm nutes, have been flowering for 23 days with three 23w 2700k cfl bulbs.She stands 24 inches tall and I would say there might be an 8th on her. It's not much, but I am pretty darn proud of myself to make it this far.


*Tell ya what man for the lights you are using she looks damn fine dontknowmuch. :aok:  If you can get to Wally World they have some 42 watt CFL's that have like 2,700 lumens each.   Keep up the great work man she's gonna get fat over the next 3 or 4 weeks.  *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Nov 19, 2006)

nice its a girl.i thaught for sure that it whould be a male


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am fully impressed:bugger: . I never thought that it would have so much. But for what it was, I must say it was worth keeping around. Now you know how easy it is to grow. But you'll find how hard it is to grow well. And the good news is, you some sensie going on. Now, I want you to go to youtube and look up "ultimate grow dvd". You will find some things in there by Jorge Cervantes about growing, harvesting, making hash, judging pot... he is a professional when it comes to pot. Watch some stuff, like others said get a book. Look around here and see what kinda set-ups people are using. I just like to garden honsestly. I can't smoke much at all. When I used to smoke I would only use an 8th on a lil over a month. I got all kinds of plants growing around my house, and not just talkin strains. Good luck, you know some basics, learn some more and live. :bong2:


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok, about a week before you think your going to harvest stop the nutes. It wont taist very good if it's in the buds. Look into that, gotta go....


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 19, 2006)

LOL..wow man, that is damn impressive how you salvaged the plant I gotta say.  I woulda thrown that plant away..congrads.  
Yea Im like laylow also, I was a smoker and I just recently quit and I think Im gonna just stay pot-free.  I kinda like the feeling of not smoking.  For me anyways, I sleep better at night.  Ill probably just garden (very stress relieving) and gather the harvest to give away or something lol.

But once again man, good job~


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Thanks for all the positive vibes and awesome advice, I will get those 42 watters asap. I have been looking at a 250w hps, but I am just not sure where I could hang it . I will need one of thoses stud finders,and there is only a couple places I would want to put it. Also need to figure out where to flower more than one plant with good ventalation. For this one I have just put her in the closet and duck tape around to block any light ( no fan when dark ) I spray her with carbonated water as soon as I take her out.

  I don't smoke myself, my wife uses it for medicinal reasons.
I started a new grow in the journal section. wish me luck !

Also I have seen ready set grow and some guy with green face paint on the youtube and I will check out ultimate grow .

     Peace


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey idontsmoke,
                       is your dresser set up to veg and flower at the same time, and do you have any pics of it I could kinda get an idea?

        Thanks


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 20, 2006)

omniconsum3r said:
			
		

> LOL..wow man, that is damn impressive how you salvaged the plant I gotta say. I woulda thrown that plant away..congrads.
> Yea Im like laylow also, I was a smoker and I just recently quit and I think Im gonna just stay pot-free. I kinda like the feeling of not smoking. For me anyways, I sleep better at night. Ill probably just garden (very stress relieving) and gather the harvest to give away or something lol.
> 
> But once again man, good job~


 
Well, then almost like me lol. :48:


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 25, 2006)

Day 29 of flowering.

I was wondering when I should knock off the nutes and if and when I should flush her. Also I don't grow in a box so I just lean some cardboard around so the lights dont bother me. I was wondering if I should line them with foil for reflection or is there something better but not to pricey. They sell rolls of mylar for 52 bucks close to me , but that is to much. Can anyone tell what strain this is, I try to take closer pics but they get blurry.

Thanks and Happy Holidays


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 25, 2006)

Also wanted to ask if it would be ok to cut some of the fan leaves off because they are blocking light


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Day 29 of flowering.
> 
> I was wondering when I should knock off the nutes and if and when I should flush her. Also I don't grow in a box so I just lean some cardboard around so the lights dont bother me. I was wondering if I should line them with foil for reflection or is there something better but not to pricey. They sell rolls of mylar for 52 bucks close to me , but that is to much. Can anyone tell what strain this is, I try to take closer pics but they get blurry.
> 
> ...


*Whats up DKM. You usually don't stop feeding nutes until the last 2 weeks of flower. At that time you give your flush. I would just get some flat white paint man. Don't cut off any fan leaves as they are being used by the plant. *


----------



## Jamez (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey Whats up dontknowmuch? For sure white paint is the way to go. Never use foil, white paint will reflect even more than a mirror when it comes to lighting. If you can get poly (panda) It is best, White one side black the other,


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 25, 2006)

ok flat white is is guys. thanks

so you guess I have another 30 days till harvest?


----------



## lefty (Nov 25, 2006)

check out ott lights ,flos at homey depot, 40 watts of pure sunlight! cheap 2! light fixture and 2 bulbs are about 30 bucks!(28.97)


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks But I don't see them, are they on this list? 
http://http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdgaddjhhhkfhicgelceffdfgidgnk.0&CNTTYPE=PROD_META&CNTKEY=misc/searchResults.jsp&MID=9876&N=2984+4233&pos=n12


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Thanks But I don't see them, are they on this list?
> http://http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdgaddjhhhkfhicgelceffdfgidgnk.0&CNTTYPE=PROD_META&CNTKEY=misc/searchResults.jsp&MID=9876&N=2984+4233&pos=n12


*      Could be 30 days maybe longer. The trichromes will tell ya when to harvest. Just get ya a Radio Shack microscope and you will be set.  *


----------



## lefty (Nov 25, 2006)

the ott light .i just went to home depot and found them where they sell 4 ft 12t flos. they might not be listed as ott lights. maybe gro or something. they have a yellow box. youll no them if u see them. then just buy there cheapest fixture i got one that holds a 12 t for 7 .78 at homey depot.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 28, 2006)

lefty said:
			
		

> the ott light .i just went to home depot and found them where they sell 4 ft 12t flos. they might not be listed as ott lights. maybe gro or something. they have a yellow box. youll no them if u see them. then just buy there cheapest fixture i got one that holds a 12 t for 7 .78 at homey depot.


 
I can't do 4 ft do they make em 2 ft?

Also my lady just just started smelling last night, she is sweet


----------



## KADE (Nov 28, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> I can't do 4 ft do they make em 2 ft?
> 
> Also my lady just just started smelling last night, she is sweet


 
flouros are almost any size... some are throwaways.. u can't get replacement bulbs..  I've seen 12" 14" 16" 18" 22" 24" 36" 48" 96" and dont forget the lil clf ''twisty'' ones... that fit in any normal light socket.


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 28, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> Well, then almost like me lol. :48:




LoL ~  pass that thing this waay..just one more puff..just..one...more lol.  Man, that tall skinny plants is gonna have some nice buds I see.   Will the surprises never end.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 28, 2006)

hey lowes have a secrutiy light hps 150 watts for 88$ and home depot has 100 watt hps for 59.99 when you go back to home depot ask where they keep thier securty fixtures


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 29, 2006)

> hey lowes have a secrutiy light hps 150 watts for 88$ and home depot has 100 watt hps for 59.99 when you go back to home depot ask where they keep thier securty fixtures



I am still debating wether or not I will be getting 250w hps or just flower with fluros. What would be the advantage of those security get ups? no ballast?


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 29, 2006)

well they are cheap and the ballast are made in to the fixture. plus  you have a small space so the fixture will keep your room nice and cozy. all you will have to do is buy and wire a ext cord and match the colors. oh buy some chains and hooks so you can hang it


----------



## KADE (Nov 29, 2006)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> well they are cheap and the ballast are made in to the fixture. plus you have a small space so the fixture will keep your room nice and cozy. all you will have to do is buy and wire a ext cord and match the colors. oh buy some chains and hooks so you can hang it


 
what about small metal halides?  got ne DIY ideas for that one sin?


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 7, 2006)

> well they are cheap and the ballast are made in to the fixture. plus you have a small space so the fixture will keep your room nice and cozy. all you will have to do is buy and wire a ext cord and match the colors. oh buy some chains and hooks so you can hang it



Sounds great, but I never mess around with wiring . I have no skill in that area. I got shocked cleaning the stove once


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 7, 2006)

Day 40,
Well she is still growing her goodies and she has become a bit top - heavy. I have her stringed up a bit. There are some yellow spots on the leaves. Looks like it may be a Christmas Day Harvest.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi DKM!!
Reading your thread gave me a big hope that my skinny seedlings will make it too with the right light.
Your plant didn't want to die and it showed you that she had something for you..... very well done you didn't throw her away..look what you could have missed!! I completely understand you when you say that you are wistfully attached to her.... If my plants will grow, I don't know if I'll ever be able to cut them....
I'm sending you good vibes to make them even stronger and bigger for the Christmas Day Harvest


----------



## KADE (Dec 7, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Hi DKM!!
> Reading your thread gave me a big hope that my skinny seedlings will make it too with the right light.
> Your plant didn't want to die and it showed you that she had something for you..... very well done you didn't throw her away..look what you could have missed!! I completely understand you when you say that you are wistfully attached to her.... If my plants will grow, I don't know if I'll ever be able to cut them....
> I'm sending you good vibes to make them even stronger and bigger for the Christmas Day Harvest


 
Oh, you'll want to cut them =)


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice job dude... Looks good.

The question I have (being new at this as well) is this, should he try getting clones from this plant?  My thought is if he was to take a couple of clones, since it is a female, he could have a nice batch of smoke for his wife down the road or is it to late to take a clone?... 

Dude we need to talk about that as well... I think she should not have to smoke that fine plant all by herself. You said that you were growing for her.... Just a thought dude..

Keep up the good work...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Dec 8, 2006)

You should probably not take clones off a plant that is that far into flowering. If she gets too stressed, she will "herm" on you.   Trust me...I've learned the less you  with them the better. I always take my clones a few days or so before i throw them into the flower room. Good Luck! Hi TBG!!


----------



## KADE (Dec 8, 2006)

You can take clones anytime... but be prepared to wait a while for them to reveg and root up good... up to a month sometimes.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 9, 2006)

> I'm sending you good vibes to make them even stronger and bigger for the Christmas Day Harvest



 Thank you Kitty and back at ya !



> Dude we need to talk about that as well... I think she should not have to smoke that fine plant all by herself. You said that you were growing for her.... Just a thought dude..



LOL ***?


I have a new grow in the journal and I will be cloning those right before I flower them , which should be in the next couple days.

chow !


----------



## BSki8950 (Dec 11, 2006)

haha incredible ... that thing did not look good at first .. good job


----------



## skootog (Dec 14, 2006)

dont,

She's lookin pretty good.

The fact that you didn't quit on this plant is pretty cool.   Persistence pays off in life in many ways...


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words, had to chop her down a few days earlier than I was going to. So I hanging her in the closet and crossing my fingers


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey! Good job! Let us know the taste of it!!


----------



## IBGrowin (Dec 19, 2006)

id like to nominate this as the feel good story of the year. anyone dissagree?


----------



## Jamez (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Whats up dkm? Well you have officially lost your virginity, well done and big ups. I bet you will almost quadruple per plant next time. Keep up the good work


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 20, 2006)

3rd day of drying and she has shrunk almost half her size ! Is this normal? I am thinking outloud to myself and wondering that if I want tight compact buds , I would hang. But if I wanted fluffy buds maybe use a rack or tray ? Either way I am happy so far.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, in any way you do it, you will have half of the contents you had when you cut them...all the water in them (flowers and leaves) dries out making them lose half or more of the weight: this applies to any plant. You got some nice stuff there, out of that plant.....let's roll and have a joint!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok, So I guess 6 days was to long to dry such a small amount, This stuff is dryer than donkey hair. So instead of doing the next step which would be the jar thing, I am using an old trick I was tought when my bud was to dry I put a little apple in a baggy. Hope this works, or should I throw them in a jar ? They are BONE DRY ! 

Not sure of the total weight , but if I were to eyeball it I would say a qaurter.

  Happy Holidays


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 24, 2006)

ok apple worked good and these buds are compact and hard like a rock .
 Wifey tried some and all in all is great, just a little harsh so I am taking a small amount and trying the jar method .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 25, 2006)

*Congrats on your harvest DKM. Hope you and the wife have a great Christmas.  *


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 25, 2006)

that is a great plant and a great story! 

man wants to please wife for xmas, he plants a seed, that blossums exactly what he wanted, wife gets her "merry" christmas....lol. i love it!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you all and Happy Holidays !


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 25, 2006)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> that is a great plant and a great story!
> 
> man wants to please wife for xmas, he plants a seed, that blossums exactly what he wanted, wife gets her "merry" christmas....lol. i love it!


...I love it too!! Romantic!!!....And what a great Christmas present!!


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 25, 2006)

romance??? whats that?? how many nutes does it take to make that grow?? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 27, 2006)

I have no idea what strain this is, I got it out of bag weed.

I laugh with joy when I look back to where it all began. 













Happy new Year!


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Great job dude....


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guyz.

                      Hemp-o how are your babies coming along?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 30, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Thanks guyz.
> 
> Hemp-o how are your babies coming along?


 
I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!   I'm not at home (where the plants are) and I will be back on the 3rd of January....so I have to wait and hope I'll find them ok.....
thanks for asking...


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking good, though I haven't posted to your journal I have been reading it and thats cool you didn't give up on her.  I had only one female out of six bagseed and she is doing alot better now.  I thought she was a waste of time but you have given me hope.  This pic is 10 days old but she is now under 400w HPS and she came from CFL's too. Been flowering for 3 1/2 weeks now and is coming along better than expected.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 10, 2007)

what caind of clf you got  that 23 watt put down 2700 lumes   i got 26watt and is just 1750


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 21, 2007)

I think I meant 2700 kelvins and yes they are 1700 lumens.

    Well folks It is all gone , and now wifey has to wait about 3-4 weeks for next harvest.

    Thanks for taking this ride with me it has been a very fun and exciting experience.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 21, 2007)

Your are very welcome and its been an interesting ride too!  Good luck on your next grow.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 21, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> .....Well folks It is all gone , and now wifey has to wait about 3-4 weeks for next harvest.....


Does this mean that you have another plant going on?...


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 22, 2007)

I started a thread in the grow journal section awhile back, check it out 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7365


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jul 3, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this thread up for anyone with a streched plant


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 3, 2007)

wow dude!!!!!!!!!  That is the skinniest plant ive ever seen.  I laughed my butt of when I saw that picture.  Thats awesome that you got that bud off from that plant.  Looking at your first post I would have said kill it, there is no way that thing is going to produce any amount of bud, but you certainly proved me wrong.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jul 2, 2008)

I know lol, the funny thing is, it was some of the best I ever grown since gaining more knowledge


----------

